# S7 1200 Kommunikation über C++ TCP/IP



## CaptainJules (3 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand Ahnung wie man ein c++ Programm mit Visual Studio schreibt das über eine Ethernet Verbindung (D-Link Adapter) eine Kommunikation zu einer S7 1200 aufbaut? Habe schon was von libnodave gelesen aber blicke da nicht so ganz durch.
Ein einfaches Programmbeispiel um eine Kommunikation zu testen würde mir sehr weiter helfen.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (3 Februar 2015)

TCONNECT TSEND und TRECV werden deine Freunde sein. Schau nach diesen Bausteinen in der Hilfe. Wenn du nich weiter kommst melde dich wieder


----------



## PN/DP (3 Februar 2015)

Mit Libnodave kannst Du mit der S7-1200 kommunizieren ohne in der S7-1200 etwas programmieren zu müssen, weil Libnodave via S7-Verbindung kommuniziert und in jeder S7 ein Server für dieses Protokoll bereits in der Firmware vorhanden ist.

TCONNECT, TSEND und TRECV braucht man dafür nicht. Es sei denn, die S7-1200 soll über normale TCP-/UDP-/ISO-on-TCP-Verbindung kommunizieren - dann braucht man aber kein Libnodave auf der PC-Seite. Sondern einen normalen TCP-Server oder TCP-Client oder ...

Bei Libnodave ist jede Menge Beispielcode dabei. Einfach mal nachschauen, was die zip da so alles ausgepackt hat.

Benutze mal die Forumssuche mit den Suchworten "libnodave S7-1200 slot", da findest Du eigentlich alles, was speziell bei der S7-1200 zu beachten ist (Rack = 0, Slot = 1, DB nicht optimiert, S7-Verbindung erlauben, ...), z.B. auch diesen kurzen C++ Beispielcode (Achtung: Rack + Slot ist in dem Beispiel falsch)

Hier im FAQ eine Anleitung, wie man die mit Libnodave mitgelieferten Testprogramme benutzt. Danach lohnt dann ein Blick in den Quellcode der Testprogramme.

Harald


----------



## CaptainJules (3 Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht wie das funktioniert. Ich weiß nicht genau welche Dateien ich bei Visual Studio einbinden muss und wie das komplett auszusehen hat. Benutze zum ersten mal Visual Studio und es wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand ein Visual Studio Projekt hoch laden könnte mit dem ich zumindest eine einfache Kommunikation zwischen meinem PC und der S7-1200 herstellen kann. Ich komme einfach nicht weiter danke für jede weitere Hilfe.


----------



## RogerSchw85 (3 Februar 2015)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/hochsprachen-opc/35813-libnodave-mit-vs2008-c.html

Das mit libnodave habe ich noch nie angeschaut. Ich muss das unbedingt nachholen. Ich mache sehr viel Java Programme und kommuniziere immer über die TCP Verbindung...


----------



## CaptainJules (3 Februar 2015)

Schon mal danke für die Mühe nur hilft mir das leider auch nicht so wirklich weiter bin am verzweifeln  Sonst noch jemand eine Idee bzw. Beispiele wie das funktioniert?


----------



## RogerSchw85 (3 Februar 2015)

Du wirst ohne wissen über C++ und S7 1200 niemals eine kommunikation hinkriegen... Du hast zweilonks bekommen... aber keine Sekunde investiert etwas auszuprobieren...


----------

